
Ask HN: Why do we even have domain registrars at all? - CM30
It&#x27;s probably a silly question I know, but given how much technology is open sourced and decentralised and whatever nowadays, why do we need to have ICANN and registrars and DNS servers any more?<p>I mean, Let&#x27;s Encrypt has basically destroyed the  SSL certificate concept, so why can&#x27;t there be something like that for domains? Or some system based on a blockchain or whatever, given I&#x27;ve seen solutions in the past where special domain extensions were set up in that?<p>Why is this last part of the internet still commercialised and generally under central control?
======
wmf
Because people never give up control once they have it.

(Also, I think you meant registries.)

